# Lorgar



## slaine69

as a big ass wordbearer fan I tried to get a decent Lorgar picture done for bloody ages, this is a post heresy pre demonhood pic hope you guys like it,


----------



## BiOHaTe

Sick drawing, respect.


----------



## Azkaellon

Sweet Drawing man, you should do a sanginius and Corax.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Very nice. I dont suppose any of these are on your list.

The Swarmlord
Doom of Malan'tai
Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka
Nightbringer
A Greater Daemon
Eldar Phoenix Lords

Any of those would be an epic artwork.


----------



## Cruor99

That is awesome!

Don't know much more to say..

Have some rep!


----------



## VIVIsectVI

All the art you have posted on this site is excellent. This is no exception . 

Have some rep!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Xerxes isn't fit to lick this guy's toenails. This picture is awesome.


----------



## shaantitus

Lorgar, perfectly depicted. I hope you do this for a living.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Holy hell, that's an awesome depiction of Lorgar.

And now it's my Windows desktop background.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Damn that is fantastic. Slightly reminiscent of John Blanche's style. +rep.


----------



## toalewa850

Amazing drawing!


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Really, Really good mate.


----------



## juddski

> hope you guys like it,


yes ,very much slaine :victory:


----------



## Eliphas The Inheritor

he is so damn good but shouldnt he have a helmet like on my avatar pic (because in Dark crusade when you upgrade him it says helm of Lorgar)


----------



## DrinCalhar

Another amazing picture by Slaine69.


----------



## Arcticor

Amazing picture, as per usual. Me, being a blood angels fan, I think it would be amazing if you could do some picture showing the battle between sanguinius, horus and the emperor. Just a suggestion though. Lemme see if i can through you some more rep.

*edit* cant give you rep, dang it.


----------



## Thebluemage2

I love it! It is like he is saying "Come to the Dark side, young marine." Great artwork man!


----------



## demon bringer

Khorne's Fist said:


> Damn that is fantastic. Slightly reminiscent of John Blanche's style. +rep.


nah not orange enough

excelent art work btw


----------

